# What is this section for?



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Hello 

I was just scanning through the forum and saw this section described as "For parents of children concieved by IF TX, hoping for another miracle."

I'm probably overlooking an obvious abbreviation, but what is IF TX?

I hope it's going ok for everyone


----------



## Tillypops (Nov 7, 2005)

It stands for Infertility Treatment.

So the board is for people who have been through some form of treatment (IVF, ICSI, IUI, clomid etc) and had a child/children and who are trying again for siblings whether it be naturally or through treatment again.

Hope that helps.

Tilly
xxxxxx


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Ah i see 

Not sure i understand the abbreviation still, but now i know what the sections is for - thanks


----------



## Tillypops (Nov 7, 2005)

Hun, just wondering if you've ever read this which explains what a lot of the abbreviations stand for? Might be of some help?

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/index.php?option=com_glossary&Itemid=120

Tilly
xxxx


----------

